# Need help



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I need some help here I have a digatrax zepher hooked to my layout. Everything worked fine about a month and 1/2 ago. I went up there yesterday to run some trains and when I turned it on all it will do is go crazy and say loco so I unpluged it and started looking for a short could not find anything so I diconected the zepher from the layout and turned it on and it still does the same thing and it is not conected to any track. So did this thing go bad or is there something I dont know about.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Even the most reliable device may go bad.Your best option,I think,is to go on Digitrax's website and use the "contact us" link and explain your problem.Their technician will respond.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

Brakeman Jake is spot on! Call Digitrax, their technicians will walk you through a few troubleshoot things and if it can not be fixed their warranty is amazing!

Good luck... it's no fun when the trains can't run!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone I will give them a call monday. Not all is bad I had a dcs100 That I got cheap a few years ago so I just put it to work powering the layout.


----------

